# How much is Plexiglass / acrylic sheet?



## lybrian1

I want to make a diy clear canopy
how much would be a small sheet of plexiglass? and where can i get it? rona?
i need a piece about 12" x 18" 
feel free to PM me if you have a spare sheet you can donate to me lol


----------



## cliff

I think it was around $2/pound at active surplus north. Rona and home depot are $$$ for the little they carry.


I'd recommend getting the appropriate sized glass cut instead for a lid, it won't sag and is easier to clean.


----------



## xr8dride

I have to agree with cliff. To use plexi for a canopy it would have to be quite thick not to eventually sag. A 36x24 sheet of 3 or 5mm plexi at Rona runs around $60, that wouldn't even come close to being suitable, so triple the thickness may work...no guarantee, but it will cost you a fortune.


----------



## acer

+1 for glass

I made a canopy for my tank... it sags like crazy...


----------



## lybrian1

glass it is then

how much is glass and where can i get it cut?
i am ok with precut as long as some what the right size for my 10g


----------



## cliff

Look for a glass & mirror shop local to you in the yellow pages.

It was ~$16 for 2 pieces custom cut (one to replace a hood, and the other for a small tank), at ACE glass & mirror in mississauga.


----------



## lybrian1

cliff said:


> Look for a glass & mirror shop local to you in the yellow pages.
> 
> It was ~$16 for 2 pieces custom cut (one to replace a hood, and the other for a small tank), at ACE glass & mirror in mississauga.


is that price including the glass?


----------



## kev416

Call around and ask for some off cuts of 5mm glass. Most larger glass companies will sell you these for cash under the table.


----------



## cliff

lybrian1 said:


> is that price including the glass?


yes it was


----------



## dynamite07

Just a heads up if you were thinking of plxiglass still. I bought a sheet a little while agp 48 x 16 and it was roughly $28 at home depot. It was very easy to cut.


----------



## lybrian1

Where can i find a glass shop in the GTA?

Anyways i decided to go for a cheaper alternative
i went to the dollar store and bought a picture frame with the right dimension. and took it apart to get the thin piece of glass. luckily i found one that match my tank completely. it was a bit short but that made a perfect gap for my HOB filter and heater. it cost me $2
the only drawback is those glass are really thin. i think its like 1 mm thick, which isnt good. i dont mind it because i dont have to remove the lid too often. i taped down all the sides and feed the fish through the gap.

note that this works for me but might not work for everybody, the edges are sharp and i dont have any small child around. the glass can easily break so beware.


----------

